# Food Safety News - 06/14/2022 Another trial lawyer was named in the Blue Bell case for Aug. 1 jury trial



## daveomak.fs (Jun 14, 2022)

Another trial lawyer was named in the Blue Bell case for Aug. 1 jury trial​By Dan Flynn on Jun 14, 2022 12:14 am
Since January, there’s been nothing new about the coming Aug. 1 jury trial of retired Blue Bell president Paul Kruse. The Department of Justice (DOJ) now is making a little news with the appointment of Tara M. Shinnick to the government’s prosecution team for the trial. Gustav W. Eyler, director of DOJ’s Consumer Protection Branch,... Continue Reading

Better data key to improved food safety, says Yiannas​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 14, 2022 12:11 am
Improving food safety will include using better data, according to the deputy commissioner for food policy and response at the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. Frank Yiannas was speaking at a Health Talks webinar on digitalization, food safety and trade with other panelists from Ghana, India and Ireland. “The world around us is changing rapidly.... Continue Reading

FAO tries to collect good food safety management practices​By News Desk on Jun 14, 2022 12:07 am
A regional unit of the Food and Agriculture Organization and a university in Finland are looking for good practices to improve food safety management. The FAO Regional Office for Europe and Central Asia and the University of Helsinki issued the call which covers three topics. These are: measuring effectiveness of food control; solutions to support... Continue Reading

FSIS Stopping Salmonella Sampling of Raw Siluriformes in all raw fish​By News Desk on Jun 14, 2022 12:03 am
USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a notice informing inspection program personnel (IPP) that FSIS will stop sampling for Salmonella sampling in raw fish in both domestic and imported products. The final rule “Mandatory Inspection of Fish of the Order Siluriformes and Products Derived from Such Fish” (80 FR 75590; December 2, 2015) amended... Continue Reading

CPS research symposium agenda covers a myriad of food safety topics​By News Desk on Jun 14, 2022 12:03 am
Sanitizers, surface treatments, technology, viruses, ag water, packing sheds and Cyclospora are just a few of the topics at this year’s Center for Produce Safety Research Symposium. The symposium is scheduled for June 21-22, 2022 in San Diego, CA. Thirty-two scientists are going to share the results of their fresh produce food safety research. They... Continue Reading

Yumei Foods USA, Inc. Recalls Ineligible Siluriformes Products Imported from China​By News Desk on Jun 13, 2022 07:39 pm
Yumei Foods USA, Inc., a City of Industry, Calif. establishment, is recalling approximately 9,370 pounds of imported Siluriformes products. The products were imported from the People’s Republic of China, a country ineligible to export processed Siluriformes products to the United States, reports USDA’s t Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The following products are subject... Continue Reading


----------



## Chetyhosh (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this news! We were waiting for some new information regarding the upcoming August 1st jury trial of retiring Blue Bell President Paul Kruse. I was interested in how this situation would end and whose side would win. They need a very good lawyer to end the situation well. I know how difficult these judgment problems are. I went to court several times, and I think that without the lawyers from ucmjdefense.com, I would not have managed at all and would have been very humiliated.


----------



## IvoDejesus (Sep 5, 2022)

I hope this case ends well and truth prevails.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2022)

Trial of former Blue Bell Creameries CEO Paul Kruse ends
					

Jurors failed to reach a unanimous decision whether to convict or acquit the former president of Blue Bell Creameries for allegedly concealing from the public why contaminated ice cream was being pulled from shelves.




					www.dairyreporter.com


----------

